# US Air Force confirms UFO incidents.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The US Air Force has confirmed a steady increase in highly credible incidents involved UFOs and their fighter pilots.

They have ordered all personnel to document and forward all incidents. The latest incidents have been occurring almost daily around secure military bases.

A former Assistant Secretary of Defense has given interviews saying the US military considers UFOs real, of unknown origin, and a possible security threat. 

Recent closed door hearings were held before Senate Committees to apprise Senators of the facts. President Trump says he has been briefed on the situation.

One incident involved a near collision between a UFO and a fighter jet that was sent to investigate their presence in secure air space. The UFO was tracked on the most technology advanced weapons defense system (Aegis) by ships at sea and filmed from cockpit cameras. Fighter pilots are unable to explain the flight abilities of the UFOs. They can travel 5,000 miles an hour without stop and change direction in an instant. The UFO was close enough for the pilot to describe it as a sphere inside a square shaped object.

At first, pilots believed the UFOs might have been a secret US military project involving drones, but now say that isn't what they are.

I am thinking the UFOs are probing our defenses and studying human activity to see if we solve our own global problems without their intervention.

I hope they are benevolent creatures, but nobody will know until they decide to reveal themselves.

What do you think ?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You do realize, and the military even specified this, that UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object, not aliens, spacecraft or other such things.

If a pilot can’t identify the object he sees at the time, it’s considered a UFO, so reports of UFOs should really be expected.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> The US Air Force has confirmed a steady increase in highly credible incidents involved UFOs and their fighter pilots.
> 
> They have ordered all personnel to document and forward all incidents. The latest incidents have been occurring almost daily around secure military bases.
> 
> ...




i think you are pulling our crypto leg


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The US military has confirmed incidents with flying objects. They acknowledge the UFOs are not light reflections, swamp gas, space debris, or flocks of birds. 

The only part of the moniker Unidentified Flying Objects yet to be determined is the identification of what they are. It has become a national security issue.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

better ask m3

aliens, missiles, ufos, drones
his squadron


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Humble.........it is all over the national media now.

I believe the story was originally broken by the New York Times, and the History Channel is filming a series with interviews of former high ranking Defense officials who are revealing what they already knew. The Blue Book Project contained a lot more information than was ever made public.

Former Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid wanted a full investigation but was rebuffed by the military who didn't want to reveal anything. 

A former Assistance to the Secretary of Defense has given interviews, as have other high ranking defense officials and the pilots themselves.

It is too much to link to but a Google search will find them.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Again, if the incidents are explained by swamp gas, reflected lights, flocks of birds, etc. Then they are no longer Unidentified, thus no longer a UFO.

It never ceases to amaze me how some people can’t comprehend the English language.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

like i say, it's m3's command

do u think that's why he's been absent last couple days? busy with em TCB


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> better ask m3
> 
> aliens, missiles, ufos, drones
> his squadron


Yup...........it would be interesting to hear his take on it all.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> Humble.........it is all over the national media now.
> 
> I believe the story was originally broken by the New York Times ...
> 
> ... Google search




wasn't that last month? they totdeysawapuddiecat in may?

goog is not helping me

PS i believe some little green creatures might be hiding under the basil plants in my backyard


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> Yup...........it would be interesting to hear his take on it all.



he won't be able to say anything
has to stay inside classifiedspeak


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yea, the main story broke awhile ago, but it has been revived lately with the announcement of the History Channel series and some interviews with former Defense officials.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> I am thinking the UFOs are probing our defenses and studying human activity to see if we solve our own global problems without their intervention.


Any life form intelligent enough to travel to Earth doesn't need to enter our air space to study us...they would have the technology and be able to do so from a distance. We've also been sending radio and television signals into space for decades.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So what are the US fighter jets fruitlessly chasing ?

If some foreign country or private corporation has developed flight technology that leaves US fighter jets in the dust.........the military would like to know all about it.

Regardless of the origin, alien or of this world, the US military consider it a high level security threat when UFOs are cruising around military bases or ships at sea.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i don't see anything in the NY Times except a 7.1 earthquake hit southern california this am


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> So what are the US fighter jets fruitlessly chasing ?
> 
> If some foreign country or private corporation has developed flight technology that leaves US fighter jets in the dust.........they would like to know.



^^ is why canada should never ever buy those lockheed martin F-35s

in the dust already


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The NYT was the original story, which you correctly said was published back in May.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-sightings-navy-pilots.html

That report got the ball rolling so to speak, and since them there have been stories and interviews published by other media as they follow up on the story.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> So what are the US fighter jets fruitlessly chasing ?


No one knows. 

My only point was that life that is intelligent enough to travel here would also be intelligent enough to know all about us without having to enter our air space.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Prairie Guy said:


> No one knows.
> 
> My only point was that life that is intelligent enough to travel here would also be intelligent enough to know all about us without having to enter our air space.


Not necessarily. Neither you nor anyone else knows. An alien species may be incredibly advanced in one area but not another. They could be water based creatures who communicate in another manner altogether and may not even see in the same way we do. They might not recognize sound waves or even radio waves as being communications.
Or maybe they are like bats and echo locate using some unknown undetectable to us type of wave.
It could be we don't even register on their scale as being intelligent and they are attracted to military bases for some other reason. Perhaps the smell of jet fuel.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....fake news, folks.....fake news.....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

oh no no no no no no. No.

those pilots were flying fruitlessly, sags himself said so. They had left their apples & their oranges & their bananas in the hangar & they were just zooming around in their F-35s totally out of control.

i mean you _heard_ them in the video, right? maybe they thought it was still the 4th of july. that wingman sounded drunk as a skunk.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> Yup...........it would be interesting to hear his take on it all.


There is open source info on hypersonic glide vehicles out there. The falcon 9 launches cause twitter storms of UFO sightings and those are entirely public. Soon we'll have commercial air launches too. 2018 was the busiest year of launches since the space race. Of course pilots are seeing new stuff and of course they don't know what it is.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Mmm......could be some of the sightings, but I would imagine the military would be well aware of such aircraft flying in the vicinity of their war ships and secure bases.

It also doesn't address UFOs rotating during flight or flying for hours at speeds exceeding well beyond human pilot endurance.

Unless it is some kind of previously unknown illusion created by the atmosphere........I don't think there are many earthbound answers.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> I don't think there are many earthbound answers.


You mean open source answers

Some operational flying squadrons couldn't speak for developmental projects or anything outside their small realm. Think how the latest manned fighter jets were developed in the '90s, 20-30 year old technology now. Lots of new things happening in space that confuses the flying bus drivers who think they've seen everything lately. Thousands of small/microsats are being launched much lower than usual.

Human pilot endurance haha


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyway, the recently-sighted UFOs have now landed and those aboard are on shore leave under hp's basil plants. They'll soon dine on linguine al pesto and return whence they came, with good reviews about their earthly experience.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Is it true.........the Pentagon has been studying materials from UFO crashes ?

I know the news source may be a little sketchy, but most of the main stream media is all tied up reporting on Trump these days.









Pentagon admits it has been holding and testing wreckage from UFO crashes


THE Pentagon has admitted to holding and testing wreckage from UFO crashes in a bombshell Freedom of Information letter, shared with The Sun. Researcher Anthony Bragalia wrote to the Defense Intell…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Have you ever watched the documentary "The President's Book of Secrets"? I used to watch it all the time on one of those Satellite TV specialty channels. Supposedly, the President of the US knows the truth about operation Bluebook and the Kennedy Assassination amongst other things.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> Have you ever watched the documentary "The President's Book of Secrets"? I used to watch it all the time on one of those Satellite TV specialty channels. Supposedly, the President of the US knows the truth about operation Bluebook and the Kennedy Assassination amongst other things.


I recall more than a handful of those movies.
And the elaborate means they go through to hand it off to the next president.

Some where quite entertaining.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is getting more interesting. US Navy (or is it Air Force?) pilots have been reporting for some time, their encounters with these unusual "tic tac" flying objects off the US coast. There's footage, and there are military investigations. All of that has been confirmed long ago, officially.

This CNN interview from yesterday is with the retired US Navy Chief Master-at-Arms *and* the Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Intelligence.

They are confirming that not only are there numerous UFO sightings, but the technology cannot be explained by American science & tech. They say it's potentially foreign countries, and potentially alien. In any case they are saying it's a serious problem and is beyond America's capabilities and technology.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And yet humans can't even handle a virus. Imagine catching (hope NOT!) one of these "UFOs" live.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

They did confirm that it is real and they have no idea what it is but the technology is well beyond anything humans are capable of producing.

Interesting they have classified information that won't be revealed to the public. I would like to know what that is about.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

If they're aliens that advanced, it's not worth worrying about.
We can't get to Mars, they can travel light years.

If they wanted to do something, it would be done.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

No further interest in the UFOs? I'm surprised. It's pretty groundbreaking to hear a high level DOD official admit that they encountered a technology that's far beyond theirs, saying it could be a foreign nation or extraterrestrial.

Watch that CNN interview if you haven't already. These aren't conspiracy theory nuts.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

They did the report on UFO's on 60 minutes this week. It was pretty good.









UFOs regularly spotted in restricted U.S. airspace, report on the phenomena due next month


Bill Whitaker reports on the regular sightings of unidentified aerial phenomena, or UAP, that have spurred a report due to Congress next month.




www.cbsnews.com





One of the more interesting sightings was when military jets were flying over the ocean and they saw the water being churned up as happens when a helicopter flies close to the surface and churn the water and it goes white and choppy.
They saw one of these tic-tac UFO's doing that. 

To me that's significant, as we don't see too many of these stories with the UFO interacting with anything but the air. Here was physical evidence of interaction with water. Kinda interesting.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> To me that's significant, as we don't see too many of these stories with the UFO interacting with anything but the air. Here was physical evidence of interaction with water. Kinda interesting.


Yeah, I agree. Very interesting. I don't have any answers of course and I don't jump to assuming it's aliens, but there are some big questions here that need to be answered.

Who doesn't love a good mystery?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Yeah, I agree. Very interesting. I don't have any answers of course and I don't jump to assuming it's aliens, but there are some big questions here that need to be answered.
> 
> Who doesn't love a good mystery?


If you like a good mystery, check out “for heaven’s sake” on CBC gem. It’s docucomedydrama. Neat little story about a mysterious disappearance in Ontario’s cottage country.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

One of my favourite related-to-the-thread movies (the first one):

Independence Day (1996 film) - Wikipedia

The sequel (ID:Resurgence / ID#2) was okay. It would have been hilarious to get Randy Quaid's character to return , somehow.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> No further interest in the UFOs? I'm surprised. It's pretty groundbreaking to hear a high level DOD official admit that they encountered a technology that's far beyond theirs, saying it could be a foreign nation or extraterrestrial.
> 
> Watch that CNN interview if you haven't already. These aren't conspiracy theory nuts.


They aren't conspiracy theory nuts but they also aren't so high level that they would know about all the latest technological developments. If they did they wouldn't be interviewing on CNN as it would breach their NDA.

Most technology that people are commonly aware of is from like 30-40 years ago like the planes they were flying. You can google hypersonic technology to get an idea and if intelligent you can probably fill in between the lines.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It would be interesting if the US research has broken the laws of physics.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> It would be interesting if the US research has broken the laws of physics.


Doesn't mean they have to break the laws of physics. Many things appear magical until we learn the details of what's going. Electromagnetism was very magical to humans for a long time. Time/space curvature was something humans would have never seen coming, and yet, over 100 years of science suggests this is a reality of the universe and that we are living in warped spacetime.

Bacteria and viruses were invisible forces of illness for a long time (and still are to some people!)... human understanding evolves over time.

I wouldn't rule out as @m3s says that the US military, or another foreign military, might be experimenting with some interesting new technology. I think this is more likely than aliens.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I wouldn't rule out as @m3s says that the US military, or another foreign military, might be experimenting with some interesting new technology. I think this is more likely than aliens.


Sure, there's experimenting with interesting technology, and then there are the videos of these tic-tacs that appear to be overcoming earth’s gravity with no visible means of propulsion. They have no flight surfaces, wings or ailerons. Basically, perfectly smooth outer surface with instantaneous acceleration in any direction and cloaking capabilities.

That seems more than experimenting with interesting technology. Someone has come a long way.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> That seems more than experimenting with interesting technology. Someone has come a long way.


Man I am really torn on what I can post. I've been a consultant for the US DOD and actually worked directly with the US Air Force, their theoretical research division.

Video footage can be deceptive. Yes it truly looks crazy on camera but there could be some other things going on. Pilots mostly "see" through electronic instrumentation these days. I don't know the explanation for the tic-tacs (nobody does) but It's possible that it can be explained through some combination of effects. For example, the video might only be seeing part of the whole story.

It might be explainable is all I'm saying, even without alien technology. Or not! That's why it's very interesting.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The fighters were dispatched to the scene after ground or ship radar detected their presence in controlled air space.

I think that eliminates an anomaly of some kind of "image distortion", ground gas, or other environmental explanation.

Pilots have physically observed the UFOs and actually been "buzzed" and harassed by them.

There are many more pilot reports than the few that have been released, and many reports from airline pilots and passengers as well.

So what is it ? Either some country has amazing technology that defies gravity and any known or imagined propulsion system.....or they are alien craft.

Also noted by scientists there is no "wake" or air disruption following the "tic tacs" which according to the laws of physics isn't possible.

One theory is that alien aircraft did actually crash at Roswell as was first reported and then recanted, and has been studied since then.

I suppose it is possible, but that would also prove alien existence.

The US military has taken a sudden interest because the incidents are increasing and happening around highly secure military bases.

The US can't very well sit back and ignore craft that is buzzing around in the area of their nuclear missile silos.

I hope the Senate hearings are broadcast live because it will be interesting. Too bad that much of the information will remain classified though.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Another US Navy video surfaces showing a UFO disc hovering over the ocean and then splashing down into the water and disappearing.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

More video released showing a group of UFOs around a US navel vessel, the USS Omaha.

_USS Omaha_ (LCS-12) is an Independence-class littoral combat ship of the United States Navy.

President Obama weighed in and said there are things happening they can't explain.









Obama on UFO videos: 'We don't know exactly what they are'


The Navy has for years confirmed the legitimacy of videos from jet fighters that tracked unidentified objects.




www.nbcnews.com













UFO filmmaker releases 46-second video allegedly showing swarm of objects hovering near Navy ship


At one point an unidentified sailor on board the USS Omaha is heard saying, "Holy (expletive)! They're moving fast. ... They're turning around."



www.usatoday.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Another US Navy video surfaces showing a UFO disc hovering over the ocean and then splashing down into the water and disappearing.


I wonder if these are Chinese drones


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

So we have possible aliens and a global pandemic…….when do the “aliens brought COVID here“ stories start?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> More video released showing a group of UFOs around a US navel vessel, the USS Omaha.


maybe the guys on this navel vessel are actually just gazing at their belly-buttons...

(sorry saggy, couldn't resist! 😈😈😈)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a fascinating possibility described in this article. These UFOs could be new aviation technologies developed by other countries, and maybe the US has it as well.

Here is the actual US patent (as PDF file) which might describe the technology underlying the UFOs. It describes a "craft using an intertial mass reduction device" which are "*hybrid aerospace-underwater craft*" with amazing capabilities. HAUC










I think it's more likely this is human technology than alien technology. To me, something like this is the most plausible explanation for all of this.

When humans first discovered how to use electromagnetic forces, it was considered magical. There was a time when sending sounds (radio) invisibly through the air was considered impossible.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

And some images from a few related patents from the US Navy. The circular one on the right is claimed to be a new kind of "field generator".

See the article I linked above, from two years ago.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> There's a fascinating possibility described in this article. These UFOs could be new aviation technologies developed by other countries, and maybe the US has it as well.
> 
> Here is the actual US patent (as PDF file) which might describe the technology underlying the UFOs. It describes a "craft using an intertial mass reduction device" which are "*hybrid aerospace-underwater craft*" with amazing capabilities. HAUC
> 
> ...


 ... I'm surprised the US(A) intelligence does not have this information already instead of trying to be conspiracy theorists with their findings for the news outlets.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Have a look at some sensible analyses of these things before drawing any conclusions about foreign or any non-mundane technology.



https://www.youtube.com/c/MickWest/videos



The "pyramid" one is very definitely just a plane, for example. The prior most talked about one is a goose.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I watched some of the guy's videos and saw him in an interview on CNN, and he is very informative.

I think he is right on some of it, but even he admits that some of it is puzzling.

For example.....when radar detects intruders and they scramble fighters to make visual contact.

The fighter pilots have reported some strange events when they did make contact.

The UFO teased them, jetted in front of them and then turned and came back right at them, so the fighters had to turn away to avoid collision.

I think the visual contacts are likely the most reliable when it coordinates with the ship or ground radar information.

The only explanation that doesn't involve aliens for those events is likely US weapons being tested.

It is doubtful the Chinese or Russian possess such weapons or would display them around US navy ships.

It could be the US warning Russia and China that they have this capability and to back off or else.

Sort of diplomacy through UFO ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cut BS! All UFOs are made in Russia LOL


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe aliens are researchers and we are their study subjects.

Chernobyle and Fukishima smoldering away. Oceans full of plastic garbage. Oil leaking in the Gulf of Mexico. Polluting the atmosphere that sustains life on the planet. Fighting with each other over religion and ancient grievances.

The aliens might be documenting how a civilization makes bad choices and destroys itself.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

sags said:


> The fighter pilots have reported some strange events when they did make contact.
> 
> The UFO teased them, jetted in front of them and then turned and came back right at them, so the fighters had to turn away to avoid collision.


Why is it always a fighter jet out in the middle of the desert?

Why don't these space boogeymen ever appear along a 767 full of passengers with iPhone cameras??


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Maybe the slower pedestrian aircraft don't interest something with the capabilities that these UFO's appear to have (as recorded by Jets). The fighter jets perhaps are more interesting?

ltr


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good question........but we really don't know what is contained in the "classified" information yet.

I have read reports and seen videos taken from commercial and private aircraft that shows something outside, but the objects are not close enough to get a real good look.

Still........as you ask, why not appear at a Superbowl football game and hover overhead ? Why not hover over the White House........that would create quite a stir.

Maybe the aliens don't want to make contact yet..........or maybe the UFOs aren't aliens but some kind of military craft.

We don't know but what we do know is that high level officials are concerned, high level politicians like former Speaker of the House Harry Reid are wondering, and Presidents like Obama say there is something happening that we don't know about.

It has past the stage of "they don't exist at all" and moved to "they exist and we don't know what it is, but is likely not aliens". 

That is quite a change in itself.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

To conclude we know everything about everything is a consistent human failure, derived from a false sense of our own level of intelligence.

The truth is we know little about almost nothing.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think there's little doubt that the pilots saw something weird, and some equipment on the ships (radar) confirms they saw something weird as well.

But there's a big leap from "there's something weird" to "it's an advanced alien civilization".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I wouldn't mind with the "there's something weird" finding than the actual finding of "something (being) not from this planet", in my lifetime.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The US military may not announce it to the public........but they won't stop until they know what they are.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> The US military may not announce it to the public........but they won't stop until they know what they are.


Yeah, of course they will get to the bottom of it.

This is the kind of thing that I really hope is either a huge misunderstanding, or American technology.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Very much doubt it's revolutionary technology made by "man=**** sapiens" since UFOs have been noted/recorded in paintings, carvings, etc. for centuries.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

That is an interesting observation.

It sounds preposterous that aliens are visiting the earth, but when considered it is also preposterous to believe that humans are the highest level of intelligent life forms in the entire universe. Heck, we don't even know much about what is beyond what we can see with telescopes and explorer space craft.

President Obama observed.........if alien life forms are visiting earth, it will turn religion upside down. It might turn a lot of other things upside down as well.

I remember an episode from the Twilight Zone, where a couple was driving down the highway at night and saw a hotel with a vacancy sign. They pulled in and went into the hotel. There was nobody in the lobby but all kinds of desserts and treats under glass in the lobby. They rang the bell but nobody came so they started to eat a couple of treats.

The camera panned back and it showed the hotel in a glass cube and a couple of giant insects looking down at it. It was a "roach motel" for humans.........LOL.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I'm of the opinion that human(s) was dumped on this planet by humanoids (aka aliens or a higher intelligence (God?)), much like how Americans came about, only it's through space than the oceans.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> That is an interesting observation.
> 
> It sounds preposterous that aliens are visiting the earth, but when considered it is also preposterous to believe that humans are the highest level of intelligent life forms in the entire universe. Heck, we don't even know much about what is beyond what we can see with telescopes and explorer space craft.
> 
> ...


 ... I haven't seen that episode but do not doubt we're some experiment for higher beings. 

Given all the reportings by people (in the thousands) that were "kidnapped" for "testings, whatever" by such beings, they can't all be lying especially they all (strangers) have a common element in their "story/reporting".


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Aren't Air Force pilots on amphetamines? Not surprised if they are hallucinating.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Tostig said:


> Aren't Air Force pilots on amphetamines? Not surprised if they are hallucinating.


How do you explain the video?

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Tostig said:


> Aren't Air Force pilots on amphetamines? Not surprised if they are hallucinating.


It's possible there is some visual misunderstanding, optical trick, or misinterpretation behind all of this. There are videos, but they are blurry and grainy. Nobody has any idea what they are looking at and humans are highly suggestible. Once you start framing a blurry object in a certain way, the mind tends to see it that way.

Why is it that these objects only appear to US Navy pilots? The earth is a big place, and everyone is carrying a camera (smart phone) with them constantly. And yet, there is no clear footage of these objects ... only some recurring sightings to US Navy pilots, but nobody else.

The world's oceans are full of cargo ships, and other naval forces, constantly sailing everywhere. The skies are full of commercial airplanes, and those pilots have smartphones that can take HD video footage. They constantly take photos and videos of cool things they see.

Not to mention something like 4 BILLION passengers in the skies every day, looking out the windows, all over the earth. We've got eyes and cameras everywhere

And yet, these UFOs don't appear to any of them.

There are 8 billion people on earth. We're everywhere, and in the seas and in the skies. Why do the objects only appear to the US Navy... nobody else?

Doesn't really add up. If these were alien craft all over earth, wouldn't someone have some clear footage of it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> ... Doesn't really add up. If these were alien craft all over earth, wouldn't someone have some clear footage of it?


 ... I think there are. Only problem is we classify them as bunk, photo-shopped, fake and/or a hoax. Regardless, I wouldn't want to seeing one in "real" life.

Keep in mind there're ALOT of unexplainable things/incidents on this planet aside from UFOs so just add it to the list of Mysteries.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Re James - I listened to a Toronto Star podcast recently where they were discussing UFO's. Apparently, in Canada, every time a commercial or military pilot sees a UFO it gets reported into a central government database. So commercial pilots are also seeing them. They went through a few examples on the podcast. I am certainly not convinced that they're alien, but I am convinced that pilots are seeing weird stuff in the sky that they themselves don't understand.









The truth is out there: How Canada tracks UFOs


The minute you mention Unidentified Flying Objects or UFOs, there are some who are ready to custom fit you for a tin foil hat. But the truth is there are more people who are taking this very seriously. Daniel Otis, a freelance journalist has been looking into how the Canadian Governments tracks...




www.thestar.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

A recent sighting (reported July 4, 2021) which doesn't involve the military. Picture was taken by a student looking out his window in Devon, Sidmouth, UK:

Moment student captures 'large UFO' hovering over Devon seafront

That picture doesn't look like it's photoshopped either. And that object sure don't look like weather balloon or any resemblance to a plane or recognizable space-craft with multiple bright lights.


----------

